# 3 Day Diet - lose 40lb in one month - 10lb in 3 days



## julietz

Anyone heard of this- the 3 day diet, my mother did it and lost her weight, she was warned to only do it for 3 days then eat normal, i am honestly thinking of trying this myself starting Monday, i have a bit of weight to shift was thinking weight watchers, but think i will try this first, what the hell you can have ice cream lol anyone want to do it with me, i might start on friday, going shopping tomorow will decide then.

https://www.wordsworthwriting.net/weightlossalaska/3 day miracle diet.pdf

Day 1

Breakfast

Black coffee or tea, with 1-2 packets Sweet & Low or Equal

1/2 grapefruit or juice

1 piece toast with 1 tablespoon peanut butter

Lunch

1/2 cup tuna

1 piece toast

Black coffee or tea, with 1-2 packets Sweet & Low or Equal

Dinner

3 ounces any lean meat or chicken

1 cup green beans

1 cup carrots

1 apple

1 cup regular vanilla ice cream

Day 2

Breakfast

Black coffee or tea, with 1-2 packets Sweet & Low or Equal

1 egg

1/2 banana

1 piece toast

Lunch

1 cup cottage cheese or tuna

8 regular saltine crackers

Dinner

2 beef franks

1 cup broccoli or cabbage

1/2 cup carrots

1/2 banana

1/2 cup regular vanilla ice cream

Day 3

Breakfast

Black coffee or tea, with 1-2 packets Sweet & Low or Equal

5 regular saltine crackers

1 ounce cheddar cheese

1 apple

Lunch

Black coffee or tea, with 1-2 packets Sweet & Low or Equal

1 boiled egg

1 piece toast

Dinner

1 cup tuna

1 cup carrots

1 cup cauliflower

1 cup melon

1/2 cup regular vanilla ice cream

In addition to its strict daily food prescription, dieters drink 4 cups of water or noncaloric drinks daily.

How It Works

By some unspecified magical force, the combination of the suggested foods included in this plan is supposed to create a unique metabolic reaction and boost fat burning.


----------



## mamadonna

hi just wanted to say i tryed a similar thing it does work but goes back on as quick...and i was really starving by day3


----------



## julietz

Agree, i read up about it alot, and you do have to watch what you eat afterwards, its basicaly a quick way of losing weight for a wedding etc, but it does work, i want to do it just to give me a boost and get me started with dieting, if i can do 3 days, and see iv lost it, then take it from there, im going to save things like the apple and banana, and melon and ice cream, and have it when i am hungry, so dinner at 4 then the melon and ice cream about 7pm etc. il post how it goes anyway, i am currently 9st 3.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

If sounds to good to be true it probably will be.

As above says can gain 3 x rate you lost it, it also easy to say 'oh i'll bring food back in slowly' but this is very hard thing to do when you just cut your food supply one day.

Way to boost fat burning is to exercise!

Im 110% fan of healthy eating & exercise ive lost 81lbs.

Good luck with it.


----------



## julietz

as long as you dont go over your calories a day then you shouldnt pile it all back on, my partner is doing the calorie count and he is doing great, il be doing the same after this 3 day diet which i will be starting on monday, exercise is a must and as a mum of 3 i get lots lol, the food in the diet is healthy, there are a lot of greens to, i just hope im not starving and give in, but il keep you informed with pics to :)


----------



## mamadonna

it looks like there is a bit more in ur list than the one i did,it was called the british heart foundation diet,although it had nothing to do with bhf...i was so hungry,just pace urself and good luck!!


----------



## babyhopesxx

I did this diet many years ago (called british heart foundation diet in the UK) and along with many other fad diets. I did lose a lot of weight as i did this for about 3 months and did loads of exercise too. 

But i did put all the weight on, and more, and now i struggle to lose weight. Maybe it messed up my metabolism because my weight has yo-yo'd in the past and doing fad diets. 

I'm sure having 2 young children doesn't help my weight loss either because i can't get out to exercise as much as i used to, and i snack on quick foods like biscuits when i'm hungry. 

But if you want to lose weight a healthy varied diet and exercise is the key, but thats easier said than done. haha.


----------



## babyhopesxx

I had also meant to post this.....

https://www.bhf.org.uk/default.aspx?page=13263


----------



## hotdiana

You don't really expect to lose 40 lbs in 30 days, do you?
People, the only way to loose weight is not eating less, but eating intelligently: 50% proteins - 30-40% carbs - 10-20% healthy fats. Adjust your diet according to the above percentages and you will loose fat tissue.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

babyhopesxx said:


> I did this diet many years ago (called british heart foundation diet in the UK) and along with many other fad diets. I did lose a lot of weight as i did this for about 3 months and did loads of exercise too.
> 
> But i did put all the weight on, and more, and now i struggle to lose weight. Maybe it messed up my metabolism because my weight has yo-yo'd in the past and doing fad diets.
> 
> I'm sure having 2 young children doesn't help my weight loss either because i can't get out to exercise as much as i used to, and i snack on quick foods like biscuits when i'm hungry.
> 
> But if you want to lose weight a healthy varied diet and exercise is the key, but thats easier said than done. haha.

to get metabolism back to best it can do can take upto 6 weeks, so dont expect results within week 1.


----------



## aliss

40lbs in 30 days... maybe if you are super morbidly obese (ie. 350-400+ lbs) but no not even for the average super obese person!


----------



## aliss

hotdiana said:


> You don't really expect to lose 40 lbs in 30 days, do you?
> People, the only way to loose weight is not eating less, but eating intelligently: 50% proteins - 30-40% carbs - 10-20% healthy fats. Adjust your diet according to the above percentages and you will loose fat tissue.

50% protein is too high, I'm a powerlifter and rarely even go over 40%. You never want to sacrifice your healthy fats at only 10% for the sake of protein.


----------



## julietz

I have to agree totaly its just water you lose, iv decided to watch my calorie intake, excercise and do some of hubbies weights instead, feel much better about myself.


----------

